# 제;저;저의



## vientito

Some of these are getting me very confused.  Sometimes 저 seems to mean the third person while other instances may refer to myself.

(1) is 제 집 the same as 제집 ?  I sense that there are times 제 is shorthand form of 저의 so does it mean my home or his home?

(2) 저 자신 does it mean I myself or he himself?  Can it be written as 제 자신 instead?

(3) there seems to be a dialectal form of 지가 which also seems to mean 걔가 so does it always refer to the third person singular.

(4) 제맘대로 - does it mean "as I wish" or "as (s)he wishes"? with a space in between 제 & 맘 makes any difference at all?

I'd really appreciate if someone can give me an authoritative answer on these questions.


----------



## Kross

Hello, vientito

I guess you need to give us example sentneces for each question for better reply. As you know, this topic is too tricky to answer without context.


----------



## Rance

1) 제 can be used as shortened form of 저의.
제집 and 제 집 are practically the same. 제집 might be more often used to mean 자기의 집 than 나의 집.
For other examples, you should use space in between.

2) Again it can go both ways.
This one is bit tricky. Some say 저 자신 is correct form and 제 자신 is wrong. Some say both are ok.
Same argument goes with 내(나의) 자신 vs 나 자신 as one would never say 나의 자신.
Korean linguistic purist would likely argue 저 자신 is correct way, but in practice they are used interchangeably.
Probably safer bet to stick with 저 자신.

3) 지 is 경상도 dialect for 저, so no it does not always refer to the third person singular.
"걔" is shortened form of "그 아이". It always refer to third person singular whom you can refer as 아이 only, so its usage is more limited.

4) It can mean both, but you should use space for this case("제 맘대로").
You can find 제집 in dictionary, but not 제맘.


----------



## Hochschule

I am Korean but I cannot agree with Rance for the following reasons:

제집 and 제 집 are not practically the same. It is very important to know the difference. You are basically asking the question of:

" Is My house is the same as myhouse? "  The answer is no. Maybe you are getting confused with Japanese. In Japanese, there is no space between each character but in Korean we do need to have a space between possessive article and noun.

제 자신 is used while 저 자신 ... I haven't really used this phrase. I guess 저 자신 sounds more formal.

I agree with Rance on the third question but it is not necessarily a dialect. I am from Seoul but I also say things like: 지가 뭔데 나한테 그런 말을 해? How can he or she say that to me? but this is a colloquial language really.

again 제 맘대로 ... you would not say as I wish as asIwish.


----------



## vientito

I found this phrase in Daum online dictionary


(연이)줄이 끊어져 제멋대로 날아가다. 

They have not put a space in between 제 and 멋대로.

I am still wondering if there is an agreement as to whether that space is necessary or not


----------



## Hochschule

vientito said:


> I found this phrase in Daum online dictionary
> 
> 
> (연이)줄이 끊어져 제멋대로 날아가다.
> 
> They have not put a space in between 제 and 멋대로.
> 
> I am still wondering if there is an agreement as to whether that space is necessary or not




That is an adverb so it is completely different!

you are now basically telling me that oh because 'seemingly' contains the word 'see' is shouldn't there be a space between see mingly since another sentence is written as " I see you?"


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> They have not put a space in between 제 and 멋대로.
> 
> I am still wondering if there is an agreement as to whether that space is necessary or not



제멋 is a single word so that you don't need to place a space between 제 and 멋. (source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000230036&q=제멋) 
And 대로 functions as the role of 조사 (noun particle). That means that this word has to be attached to the noun, 제멋 without a space. 

For example:

*제멋*에 살다
                                 그녀는 항상 *제멋*으로 옷을 입어 주위 사람들의 이목을 집중시킨다.
                                그는 요즈음 세상 돌아가는 것도 모르고 *제멋*에 겨워 사는 모양이다.


----------

